# Looking for Group



## Seryma (22. Juni 2010)

Unser Projekt wurde umbenannt auf: "*How to become WarChief*". 

Wir, ein paar Hordler von Mannoroth, haben uns in den letzten Tagen überlegt, wie man mit einem Machinima ein wenig die WoW-Welt auf den Arm nehmen kann...

natürlich wollen wir auch ein wenig konstruktive Kritik (aber bitte seid ein wenig nachsichtig, wir haben sowas zuvor noch nie gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wir haben die Videos mal auf *Youtube* veröffentlicht:

Trailer

Duskwood - We want you!

*Richtige Folgen: *

Htbwc - Episode 1 - Die Demütigung

Htbwc - Episode 2 - Der Seher

*Mini's: *

Duskwood - Mini 1 - Daily Hero

Duskwood - Mini 2 - Gearscore

Duskwood - Mini 3 - Odé an die Flamer

Duskwood - Mini 4 - Switch

Duskwood - Mini 5 - Du bist Alli!

*SPECIAL's: *

SPECIAL - Sonnenwendfest

Da die Serie ja von alltäglichen WoW-Problemen (und einigen anderen lustigen Sachen die uns beim basteln so eingefallen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) handelt, wären Vorschläge natürlich cool^^

Wir suchen auch noch Sprecher für weitere Rollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei Interesse bitte melden!

Wir freuen uns auf Antworten & evtl. sogar positive Reaktionen!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## dudubaum (22. Juni 2010)

nice weiter so könnt nur bissle mehr action vertragen und nich nur gebrabel


----------



## sykee (22. Juni 2010)

Ma Gagi?


----------



## Seryma (22. Juni 2010)

Baggagi heißt das und ist der Charaktername 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der kann halt nur das sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und danke dudubaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir arbeiten dran, wie gesagt sind wir ja nich so erfahren damit, aber ich denke, die 2te Folge ist schon besser als die 1te 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn wir uns richtig eingearbeitet haben, wirds ja vllt noch richtig was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also abonnieren lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (22. Juni 2010)

Den Namen gibts schon für das comic^^
nicht das da noch Verwechslungen auftreten.
Ansonsten nice work^^


PSAs ist keine Verfilmung des lfg comic^^


----------



## Seryma (22. Juni 2010)

Der lfg-comic is ja nich spezifisch auf WoW bezogen... und wir nehmen ja sowieso eigene Ideen her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (22. Juni 2010)

Was macht er grade?
.
.
.
Aufräumen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (22. Juni 2010)

Find die Ideen an sich ganz gut, leider ist die Soundqualität nicht so das Wahre, vielleicht könnt ihr da ja noch was rausholen. Ausserdem fehlt mir noch so nen bisschen ne klare, nennen wir es mal "handlung", also so dass man wirklich mit drin steckt. Aber dafür dass ihr wahrscheinlich nicht die Profis vor dem Herrn wart, fand ichs wirklich gut.


----------



## meerp (22. Juni 2010)

macht mehr - ist lustig ;-)


----------



## Raindog (22. Juni 2010)

Nabend...

Also das mit dem Namen wurde ja angerissen. 

Trotzdem habe ich mir mal den Trailer und die erste Episode angesehen. Ich finde es toll das ihr euch die Mühe macht Videos zu erstellen. Aber:

- die Dialoge sind sinnlos
- das "Gestöhne" erinnert ein eine light-Version von LotW
- die Soundeffekte sind nicht besonders klasse

Außerdem würde ich mir ein bisschen was zum Hintergund überlegen. Burg U kenn ich auswendig, im Schlaf und blind. Das dann da 3 Protagonisten zum Boss rennen, und man die schöne Instanz-Landschaft mit seichter Musik sieht... naja da kann ich auch selbst in die Ini gehen, und im Hintergund Winamp laufen lassen.

Trotzdem sehe ich ein gewisses Potential. 

Bleibt am Ball!



Dog


----------



## Killswitch24 (22. Juni 2010)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich finds gar nicht so schlecht.
Was ICH anders machen würde ist, dem Troll nen anständigen Text zu verpassen und vielleicht sollte ein Frau die Stimme der Blutelfe sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ansonsten: Nice Work!


----------



## Seryma (22. Juni 2010)

Eine Frau soll meinen Charakter vertonen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sollte eigentlich der Sinn der Sache sein: Ein Mann spielt eine Frau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malt (22. Juni 2010)

Tolle idee , weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasar (22. Juni 2010)

Nicht schlecht gemacht gefällt mir

Kann das sein das beim 2 Video irgendwie das ende fehlt? Das ende kommt mir so abgehackt vor


----------



## Arosk (22. Juni 2010)

Dazu gibts ein Sammelthread.


----------



## Cold Play (22. Juni 2010)

ich finds auf alle fälle recht funny^^


----------



## Hizun (22. Juni 2010)

ganz ok, das zweite war auf jeden Fall besser. vorallem daumen hoch für den troll


----------



## Seryma (22. Juni 2010)

Ja, das ist der Fortschritt, den wir ja selbst auch gemerkt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn alles glatt läuft, kommt in wenigen Stunden eine neue Folge raus! (Mit Pech aber erst im Laufe des morgigen Tages!) Wie gesagt, abonnieren lohnt sich!^^


----------



## Rondinn (22. Juni 2010)

Bin sehr beigeistert.

Sehr lustige Ideen, macht auf jeden Fall weiter!

Nur ein kleiner Makel: Soundqualität ist nicht gerade die Beste

Hab hier und da ein paar Wörter nicht verstanden.

Ansonsten wie gesagt echt nice!


----------



## Seryma (22. Juni 2010)

Das liegt einfach daran, dass wir uns erst alle über das Projekt vor wenigen Tagen kennengelernt haben und es mit handelsüblichen Headsets aufnehmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jedenfall freuen wir uns sehr darüber, dass die Kritik ohne Flames und mit konstruktiven Verbesserungsvorschlägen ausfällt! Vielen Dank dafür an alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refload (22. Juni 2010)

Ist ja ganz nett geworden aber hab schon bessere Videos gesehen.

Das ganze könnte etwas mehr aktion vertragen. Und Ihr hätte besser auf ein bissel mehr Machima Effekte setzen sollen.

http://hotfile.com/dl/41552752/7a79db8/World_of_Warcraft_-_How_To_Machinima_1-3.rar.html 

Da gibts ne ganz nette Video Anleitung wie man das macht ^^.

Aber trotzdem *thumbs up* - habt euch immerhin Mühe gegeben.


----------



## IstalkU (22. Juni 2010)

Nice Work
Wird jede Folge besser!
Will mehr davon! ;D
Hordimania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (22. Juni 2010)

Danke an refload, daher hat unser "Schnittmeister" ja seine Künste.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hordimania soll es eigentlich nicht werden, wir denken uns alles selbst aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (22. Juni 2010)

Echt super freue mich schon auf folge 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furuba (22. Juni 2010)

Voll Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besonderes das 2. 
"Wir sollten lieber auf Bagagi warten!"
"Wieso was macht der den?"
"Ehhh....Bagagi!"
"Aufräumen oder soo" 
Echt genial^^
Aber das Ende des 2. Teiles ist ein bisschen abgehackt! Würd vielleicht noch irgendwie ne Endung dranhängen also sowas was am Ende immer kommt oder sooo


----------



## Tokenlord (22. Juni 2010)

Ich finds nicht sooooo toll aber es ist stellenweise ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade für den Anfang echt nicht zu verachten.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (22. Juni 2010)

hahaha
echt geil gemacht
"habt ihr auch gnome in der gruppe?"
"mit sicherheit nicht"
"wie schade"

ihr seid auf meiner top 10 liste schon sehr weit oben damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lovsky (22. Juni 2010)

Ich finds scheisse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gründe dafür sind:
*-komische Kameraeinstellungen.
-zu lange Sequenzen in denen nichts passiert.
-zu harte Schnitte die vollkommen unbegründet sind.
-fehlende Film Gestaltungsmittel. (ihr habt einfach keinen Plan vom Filme machen)*
-fehlender Humor. (vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu alt)
*-größtenteils unverständlich weil zu leise oder zu vernuschelt.*
-fehlendes Anti Aliasing auf dem Aufnahmerechner.
-männliche Stimme bei einer weiblichen Blutelfin.
*-nicht vorhandener Perfektionismus eurer seits.*

Positiv finde ich jedoch, dass ihr euch an Machinima rangetraut habt. Ich kenne mich nicht mit den dazugehörigen Programmen aus. Habe mich halt nur mit normalen Filmen beschäftigt. Konzentriert euch auf die fettgedruckten Stichpunkte bei euren nächsten Folgen und ihr könnten vielleicht noch was reissen. Vor allem den letzten Stichpunkt lege ich euch ans Herz. Mir wäre es echt peinlich gewesen sowas unter meinem Namen zu veröffentlichen. =)

Viel Erfolg bei den weiteren Folgen.


----------



## Seryma (22. Juni 2010)

Hast du auch die zweite Folge gesehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu meiner Stimme an meinem Charakter: Es ist eben genau die alltägliche Ironie, das weibliche Charakter zuhauf von Männern gespielt, deshalb haben wir uns dafür entschieden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchHabeConnection (22. Juni 2010)

Also das zweite war schon viel besser ^^ hab teilweise echt n lachflash bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


super so macht noch mehr!!


----------



## DuskwoodProd (23. Juni 2010)

Nun ist auch die neuste Folge online. :]

LFG - SPECIAL Sonnenwendfest eP 1

Viel Spaß damit.


Ps.: Vielen dank für all die Kommentare und Antworten.


----------



## LikeIt (23. Juni 2010)

LOL wie geil...daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (23. Juni 2010)

Dankeschön.

Sitzen bereits an der Fortsetzung dieser Folge. ^_^


----------



## kneubi (23. Juni 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Positiv finde ich jedoch, dass ihr euch an Machinima rangetraut habt. Ich kenne mich nicht mit den dazugehörigen Programmen aus. Habe mich halt nur mit normalen Filmen beschäftigt. Konzentriert euch auf die fettgedruckten Stichpunkte bei euren nächsten Folgen und ihr könnten vielleicht noch was reissen. Vor allem den letzten Stichpunkt lege ich euch ans Herz. Mir wäre es echt peinlich gewesen sowas unter meinem Namen zu veröffentlichen. =)
> 
> Viel Erfolg bei den weiteren Folgen.



@TE
Die Arbeit  finde ich gelungen (und auch wenns nicht das nonplusultra machinima ist, dennoch ist es nett gemacht. Was ich etwas aufpassen würde, ist mit Leuten die irgendetwas im Forum geschrieben haben zu verarschen in euren Filmen ;-)

Manche kriegen das in einen falschen Hals.


@Lovsky
Du hast dies gelernt (oder schon sehr viel Erfahrung damit), wie man Machinimas macht. Deine Kritikpunkte sind für mich teilweise etwas zu hart formuliert. Versetz dich mal in eine Lage, wenn du einfach so ohne Erfahrung auf die Idee kommst mit Machinimas machen und dann kommt einer mit einer solchen (ich finde sie "unfreundlich forumliert") Kritik. Es ist noch kein Experte vom Baum gefallen ;-)


----------



## Bolx (23. Juni 2010)

Sicherlich noch ausbaubar. Als Anfang wirklich ganz gut!


----------



## DuskwoodProd (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ihn niemals verarscht. Ich wollte lediglich zeigen was seine Formulierung bei mir hätte auslösen können wenn ich in irgendeiner Form depressiv wäre. :]
Ich nehme die Kritik an und versuche sie auch umzusetzen, ich meine was will man erwarten, ich mache das nun 3 Tage. Aber wenn ich dann auf konstruktive Kritik warte
und als erstes Lese 'Find ich scheiße' kann man mir den Buckel runter rutschen. :] Soll er sich freuen, irgendwann sind meine Machinimas richtig gut, dann kann er von sich
behaupten das er mal erwähnt wurde. :] BTT pls.


----------



## ProtKenny (23. Juni 2010)

der trailer hat irgendwie mehr versprochen als dann letztlich kam....


----------



## Yveri1985 (23. Juni 2010)

ich finds gut
mein einziger kritikpunkt is das ihr euch vllt nich auf 3-5 minuten clips sondern vllt auf laengere episoden von z.B. 15 mins konzentriert ...
und ein wenig mehr "story" einbringen wuerdet ... 
z.B. in der sonnenfestfolge jetzt ... ok illidan singt , abba das wars dann auch schon ?! kein ausrastendes puplikum was ihn umhaun will oder aehnliches?! 
fand ich bissl schwach abba ansonsten denk ich mal das ihr das alles schon von alleine stueck fuer stueck verbessern werdet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (23. Juni 2010)

Die Sonnenwendfolge ist ja noch nicht fertig! Geduld Geduld!

Aber das mit den längeren Clips ist momentan echt kritisch, ich werde zwar
immer geübter im Umgang mit den ganzen Programmen (Adobe After Effects, Sony Vegas) Etc. 
aber momentan brauche ich für ne 3 Minuten Folge trotzdem knapp 3 1/2 Stunden (Oder sogar länger).
Also darauf werdet ihr schon noch etwas warten müssen. ^^
Jedoch wird es in den nächsten Folgen wie gewünscht massig massig Action zu sehen geben!
Also brav weiter reinschaun! :]


----------



## Aitaro (23. Juni 2010)

abonniert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kneubi (23. Juni 2010)

Mal so nebenbei... wann gibt es die nächste?^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (23. Juni 2010)

Die 2. Sonnenwendfolge ist bereits fleißig in Arbeit, wenn ich nicht zwischendurch einschlafe wird sie heute Abend noch hochgeladen, wenn ich einschlafe morgen. Ist aber auch nicht so tragisch oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kneubi (23. Juni 2010)

Och.. ich habe in ca. 2 Stunden ne vorgeschriebene Pause auf der Arbeit, da hätte ich es ja schauen können ;-)


----------



## DuskwoodProd (23. Juni 2010)

Uhuh :] Warts mal ab, es kommt noch die Sonnenwendfolge und danach gibts nicht mehr jeden Tag eine Folge. Da wirds wahrscheinlich auf 2 pro Woche beschrenkt. ^^ Mal sehen wie fit wir sind.


----------



## Ritzo69 (23. Juni 2010)

Huhu Ihr............

Erstma nen dickes Lob. 
Dafür das ihr euch grad an dieses Thema rantastet, find ichs doch sehr gelungen. Ausbaufähig isses allemal, aber man sieht ja, das ihr euch schon jetzt in jeder Folge ein wenig verbessert und auch die Ratschläge hier annehmt.
Eins irritiert und stört mich total: Macht mal was an den Übergängen/Szenenwechseln!!! BITTE!!!!!! Zu abgehackt, plötzlich und dadurch echt grauselig....

Ansonsten: Wenns in dem Tempo weitergeht, freu ich mich schon auf folge 25 =)

Weiterhin viel Spass


----------



## DuskwoodProd (23. Juni 2010)

Joo, wir geben uns aller größte Mühe. Danke dir allein schon für die Formulierung. Haben ja gesehn, dass das nich jeder so drauf hat. ^_~


----------



## Indygor (23. Juni 2010)

finde ich nicht schlecht für den anfang... ich würde das gerne in andere sprachen übersetzen ))) würde sogar gerne meine stimme dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (23. Juni 2010)

ganz ok aber nichts was ich weiterempfehlen oder 2mal anschauen würde, es fehlt das gewisse etwas


----------



## DuskwoodProd (23. Juni 2010)

Danke fürs Feedback ihr alle.


----------



## Seryma (23. Juni 2010)

Ich füge den Link zur neuen Sonnenwendfolge einmal zum Startpost hinzu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch hier, damit ihn keiner übersieht: 

Sonnenwend-Special


Gruß, Seryma (Camerôn - Mannoroth)


----------



## Captn.Pwn (23. Juni 2010)

Ich musste schon arg im trailer lachen bei lfg icc 25 xD
weils bei uns auf dem server tatsächlich so ist, das man eigentlich kaum eine icc 25er grp findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (23. Juni 2010)

Wer kennt das nicht?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simplename (23. Juni 2010)

also die erste episode fand ich lustig..vorallem die szene wo er sagt das machen wir zu dritt...der szenenwechsel dann fand ich göttlich "alle beim geistheiler" ^^...der troll ist auch der knaller "magagi?"

video ansich zu lang.... aber das macht ihr schon...weiter so wie einer hier schon gepostet hat...potenzial und idee sind da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tradolan (23. Juni 2010)

Leider oder "Gott sei Dank?" kein Allimania Klon.
Hübsch gemacht aber stellenweise schon etwas *gähn*...


----------



## TR4CO (23. Juni 2010)

Geile Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab euch mal abonniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel Glück und.. Bagagi!


----------



## benbaehm (23. Juni 2010)

also mir gefällts! thumbs up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cubby (23. Juni 2010)

gefällt mir weiter so!


----------



## Nightroad (23. Juni 2010)

Versucht Eventuel Untertitel einzubauen oder Lauter und deutlicher zu reden
ich mit hörschwäche hab teilweise alles richtig zu verstehen

geht auch ohne aber ist von vorteil


mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (23. Juni 2010)

LFG copiright und so

http://lfgcomic.com/


----------



## TheGui (23. Juni 2010)

sorry doppelpost is Buffed fail!


----------



## Seryma (23. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> LFG copiright und so
> 
> http://lfgcomic.com/



Da wir keinerlei Ideen klauen oder singen oder so, denke ich nicht, dass es uns verboten ist, unser Machinima so zu benennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (23. Juni 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Da wir keinerlei Ideen klauen oder singen oder so, denke ich nicht, dass es uns verboten ist, unser Machinima so zu benennen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es ist und bleibt aber ne irreführung.

wenn du nen Video hardcore paris hilton Porno nennst und dan nur zeigst wie du nen kuchen backst erschleichst du dir auch mehr hits!

PS: durch eure hart ausbaufähigen Videos knnte ich zumidest das finden ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQ2JP2-pWmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (23. Juni 2010)

Könnten nun auch wieder die Leute was schreiben deren Meinung einen interessiert? 
Ich benutze es nicht für kommerzielle Zwecke, also kann mir das Copyright prinzipiell den
Popo vergolden. Ich mache keinerlei Geld damit usw. Und wenn ich es Paris Hilton Hardcoreporn
nennen will dann nenn ichs so. :]
Und jetzt geh weiter. ;]


----------



## DenniBoy16 (23. Juni 2010)

hey ... lovsky ... bist bei youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (am ende voner sonenwendfolge aufm pc is sein post von seite 1 zu sehen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber sonnenwendfolge mal wieder geil 
"das macht doch alles keinen sinn mehr" *peng!* *thumbsup*

haha und illidian immer
"alter, musste das wirklich sein?"
"scheiße ja das musste sein"
"aber sie hatte die gleiche augenfarbe wie ich"
"das riecht nach 1:0 für illidian"


----------



## kamillai (23. Juni 2010)

sau geil! weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadeja (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo, also mit gefällt das sehr gut und ich werd es auch anderen empfehlen.
Natürlich ist das kein Blockbuster, nicht mal professionell gemacht, aber sehr charmant und hat Witz und einen eigenen Stil.
Das wird noch richtig gut, ihr werdet sehen.

Unbedingt mehr davon!!!


----------



## DuskwoodProd (24. Juni 2010)

Vielen vielen Dank, sowas liest man doch gerne :]


----------



## Terminsel (24. Juni 2010)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


Das ist so schlecht, dass es schon wieder geil ist! Super Trash-Humor. Gefällt mir!


----------



## Dalfi (24. Juni 2010)

Lustig Trashig genau mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (24. Juni 2010)

Hat nice angefangen aber geschmacklos aufgehört.


Btw würd ich mal die Sound einstellungen ändern, musste meine boxen auf max aufdrehen dammit ich die videos in zimmerlautstärke hören konnte.

Der joke mit "Ich hasse Daily Heroes" war der beste. (Falls das ein joke war xD)


----------



## sigimalygos (24. Juni 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> "aber sie hatte die gleiche augenfarbe wie ich"



Ich denke der sagt "aber sie hatte die gleiche augenfarbe wie ich" nur halt in blau...


----------



## Yveri1985 (24. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> PS: durch eure hart ausbaufähigen Videos knnte ich zumidest das finden ^^



ich mag diese "peggy-bundy"frisur nich bei den weiblichen blutelfen

generell wuerd ich sagen das dieses projekt dickes potenzial hat und mit genuegend koennen dann auch nen richtiger renner fuer insider werden kann ... 
und die "maengel" die man bisher kritisiert, ich denke jedes fanprojekt hat mal klein angefangen !


----------



## Polysorbate (24. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,
mir gefällt das alles sehr gut. Sicher ist es nicht perfekt, 
aber es würde auch bei niemanden anderem besser aussehen,
der erst sich erst so wenige Tage mit solchen Dingen beschäftigt.!
Vom Sound her kann ich mich nicht beschweren, ich hab die folge jedoch erst auf dem 
Handy geschaut. Das hält man sich sowieso mehr vor das Gesicht.

Dank der trollse habt ihr jetzt wohl auch schon ein Wort mit dem man eure arbeit verbindet.
Ich hab gestern schon das erste mal im 2/ "bagabi"? gelesen. 

Macht weiter so, kann doch nur noch besser werden.
Auch reicht dich dicke 1 Folge pro Woche oder sogar nur alle 2. 
Somit hättet ihr mehr Zeit, sie zu bearbeiten. 

Rein haun, freu mich schon auf die nächste Folge


----------



## dudubaum (24. Juni 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Und danke dudubaum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



np freue mich auf weitere folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (24. Juni 2010)

Danke, danke für die Kommentare.

Eine kleine Strukturänderung meiner gesamten Einstellung zum Projekt ermöglicht uns nun doch Testweise eine 10 Minuten Episode raus zu bringen.
Wir müssen sehr aufpassen, dass es sich nicht wie Folge eins ewig in die Länge zieht, jedoch gebe ich mir Mühe beim basteln und versuche mein Bestes.
Die Folge wird vorraussichtlich morgen (Freitag) erscheinen. Wäre schön wenn ihr mir nach dieser Folge Eure Meinung zu den änderungen schildern würdet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Charger


----------



## Kersyl (24. Juni 2010)

Mach halt schneller Charger ;P
Hoffe ja das wir das ganze Auf die 10 Min. Menge Ausbauen können ohne das es langweilig wird.^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (24. Juni 2010)

@Kurt Jansen

Nein, habe mir lediglich die Vorschläge und Wünsche der Leute, deren Meinung mich interessiert zu Herzen genommen
und werde sie diesbezüglich verändern. :]


----------



## DenniBoy16 (24. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Den Kursus "Humor für Anfänger" doch wieder aufgegeben und dadurch mehr Zeit?
> Na herzlichen Glückwunsch.



ach hör auf zu flamen und genieß das, oder schau was anderes

... ich finds immer noch genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (24. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Bei deiner Signatur verwundert mich das gar nicht.



Flame hier nicht rum, Knight rider.

Ich freu mich schon wenn der teil 3 dann mal endlich fertig ist. Hoffen ja alle dass das morgen noch fertig wird...^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (24. Juni 2010)

Ist in Produktion. Keine Sorge, soweit scheint alles zu klappen.


----------



## Gecko93 (24. Juni 2010)

Tag.
Erstmal: Super Arbeit! Mehr davon bitte!
Aber beim Frednamen habe ich zuerst an die comics gedacht (auch sehr zu empfehlen):
http://lfgcomic.com/page/1


----------



## ibbi (24. Juni 2010)

wenns mehr gibt immerher damit
is sau geil-D
!


----------



## TheGui (24. Juni 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Flame hier nicht rum, Knight rider.



Kaum gibt hier einer seine Meinung ab die nicht mit "SUPER!" anfängt, wird er als Flamer bezeichnet O_o
*
Das Forum is nicht dazu da um sich gegenseitig zu beweihräuchern... wer seine Arbeit öffentlich zur schau stellt muss mit Kritik rechnen und vor allem umgehen können!

*Naja mir gefällt der Ballerman 6 Humor nunmal schon lange nicht mehr, liegt wohl daran das ich die 5. Klasse seit Jahren hinter mir hab.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (25. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Kaum gibt hier einer seine Meinung ab die nicht mit "SUPER!" anfängt, wird er als Flamer bezeichnet O_o
> *
> Das Forum is nicht dazu da um sich gegenseitig zu beweihräuchern... wer seine Arbeit öffentlich zur schau stellt muss mit Kritik rechnen und vor allem umgehen können!
> 
> *Naja mir gefällt der Ballerman 6 Humor nunmal schon lange nicht mehr, liegt wohl daran das ich die 5. Klasse seit Jahren hinter mir hab.




Konstruktive Kritik ist sehr erwünscht, und jemand, der seine Kritik höflich verpackt wird auch immer respektiert.
Wenn jemand jedoch die Arbeit die ich in diese Videos stecke mit einem Spruch wie dem von dem Flamer in den
Dreck zieht wird er darauf auch hingewiesen. 
Ausserdem bedeutet konstruktive Kritik zu geben ebenfalls nicht zu sagen 'Gefällt mir nicht', denn das interessiert
mich nicht im geringsten und gehört hier einfach nicht rein. :]

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.

MfG Charger.


----------



## TheGui (25. Juni 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Ausserdem bedeutet konstruktive Kritik zu geben ebenfalls nicht zu sagen 'Gefällt mir nicht', denn das interessiert
> mich nicht im geringsten und gehört hier einfach nicht rein. :]



Du begehst den Fehler und gehst davon aus das Kritik konstruktiv sein mus.
Ob es dich interessiert ist erlich gesagt zweitrangig. Registrieren tust du es so, oder so.
Ob du es allerdings schaffst Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen ist dir überlassen.

Ich streite nicht ab das es ne Menge Arbeit war und sicher viel Energie und Zeit gekostet hat.

drittklassig ist es aber trotzdem... wen man Wochen lang Dung stapelt, wird nicht zwangsläufig Kunst draus.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (25. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Du begehst den Fehler und gehst davon aus das Kritik konstruktiv sein mus.
> Ob es dich interessiert ist erlich gesagt zweitrangig.



Der einzige der einen Fehler begeht ist der, der hier seine unkonstruktive Kritik ablässt,
da hier eben nur die konstruktive Sorte erwünscht ist. :]


Und okay, tut mir leid, alle die gesagt haben es ist gut - Dabei aber keine konstruktive 
Kritik da gelassen haben - Ihr seid voll kaka. :]

Ich mache das weil es mir spaß bringt mit den Programmen rum zu experimentieren
und das Ergebnis danach zu vertonen. Rein theoretisch könnte ich also auf jede Meinung
hier einen Scheiß geben. ^_~

Was ich, da ich ein super Kerl bin, jedoch nicht tue. Nur auf manche. Auf eben diese die 
hier nicht reinpassen, weil sie einfach nur darauf aus sind auf möglichst spektakuläre
Art und Weise über etwas her zu ziehen. Was jedoch meist nicht mal klappt.

Und jetzt such dir nen anderen Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (25. Juni 2010)

Okay,

ich starte auch noch den Aufruf:

Wir suchen dringend einen Ersatzsprecher für unseren Illidan.
Recht tiefe Stimme, Headset, Skype & Audacity, sowie die Lust
bei kommenden Folgen weiterhin mit zu wirken sollte vorhanden
sein.
Vorallem solltet ihr kurzfristig Aktiv sein, da morgen/heute (Freitag)
schon Synchronisiert wird.
Bei interesse - Melden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Charger.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (25. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Bei deiner Signatur verwundert mich das gar nicht.



wie meinste dass jetzt?


----------



## Anburak-G (25. Juni 2010)

Wuhu EPIXX ^^


----------



## Ixidus (25. Juni 2010)

als ich grad dachte, dass es gut wird wurds noch mieser als zuvor..


----------



## Agarthor (25. Juni 2010)

Super geile vids hab mir ein abgelacht steckt garantiert viel arbeit drinn kann mir gut vorstellen das der macher dafür 3nächte durch gearbeitet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat wirklich potenzial freu mich schon auf die neue illidan stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (25. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Du könntest aus meinem Post genug herauslesen. Scheinbar willst du das aber nicht. Höchstwarscheinlich interessieren dich die Meinungen hier eh nicht, du willst nur dein Ego pushen.
> Und ob konstruktive Kritik bei dir überhaupt angebracht ist wage ich noch zu bezweifeln. Humor zu entwickeln bzw. die Richtung seines Humors zu ändern ist sicherlich schwer möglich.
> 
> Aber gut, wenn dein Ziel ist Mario Barth in Videoform zu erstellen, viel Spaß. Von den dummen Massen geliebt und vom Rest nur müde belächelt.
> ...



Odé an den Flamer.

In deinem Post, ich sah kein Sinn,
drum post es doch woanders hin,
selbst wenn du flamest, so Herz bemüht,
ist LFG schon sehr erblüht.
Du ändersts nicht, so sehr du weinst,
verschwendest hier nur deine Zeit.

Und ganz im ernst. Mir schnuppe was ihr hier schreibt.
Ihr pushed den Thread immer wieder hoch, was veranlasst
das mehr und mehr Menschen ihn wahrnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kriegt einen Platz im Abspann unter Special Thanx. &#9829;


----------



## Kersyl (25. Juni 2010)

So, wir haben fast alle Aufnahmen und das Vid wird wohl morgen fertig sein. Einer unserer Sprecher war plötzlich weg, und kommt wohl erst morgen wieder weswegen wir etwas warten müssen. Also, können wir es leider nicht mehr um mitternacht fertig machen^-^

Wir hoffen für euer verständnis *Hust*


----------



## Agarthor (26. Juni 2010)

das vid verzögert sich leider ein bisschen da uns noch 2tonspuren fehlen die verloren gegangen sind aber morgen bzw heute könnt ihr fest damit rechnen und glaubt mir euer warten wird spitzenmäßig entlohnt muahahahah *druck auf dusk ausüb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (27. Juni 2010)

Die Fertigstellung des großen Teils hat sich leider ein wenig verzögert, weshalb wir uns entschieden haben, ein "Mini" einzuwerfen!
Aber ich will garnicht soviel sagen, seht einfach selbst:

Mini - Odé an die Flamer


----------



## DenniBoy16 (27. Juni 2010)

hehe ... mal wieder die flamer alle neuene weggekegelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*daumn hoch*


----------



## Dödens (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo die ersten beiden teile waren von der sprachausgabe etwas schwer verständlich daher freute ich mich sehr über die Tonqualität im Sonnenwendfest. 

Schön zu sehen wie ihr Euch Mühe gemacht habt und die Videos jedesmal besser wurden/werden. Eure Ideen sind mal nicht schlecht und wenn Ihr die umsetzung auch immer wie besser hinkriegt, was ihr tut, freue ich mich auf weitere Videos.


----------



## Bacchus (27. Juni 2010)

Schön zu sehen wie erwachsen ihr mit Kritik umgehen könnt. Dumme Leute hätten sich sicher den Post von Lovsky angeschaut und darüber nachgedacht wie sie die Punkte die er genannt hat verbesseren könnten. Aber richtig tolle Menschen machen einfach ein schlechtes Video, indem er 2 Sätze sagen lässt die ihn dumm erscheinen lassen. Gratulation, besonder gut gefiel mir ,das das Intro fast 30 Sekunden dauert und der ganze film 1:17, wobei man noch den Abspann einberechnen muss der auch 10 Sekunden dauert. Richtig toll gemacht , ihr gebt euch ziemlich viel Mühe. 
Schon lange nichts mehr gesehen was so schlecht war.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (27. Juni 2010)

Sau gut gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das beste find ich mit der Dayli Hero XD

Als der Zwerg kam... oh man kann nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sonnendwendfest aber au gut xD 
Vorallem weil da schön viel Ironie ist ;P 


Wirklich SUPER arbeit!
Bitte mehr davon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber welche Programme benutzt ihr für die Videos? ^^ 
Würde mich ma interressieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG
Pala - LFG Fan ;P


----------



## Seryma (27. Juni 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen wie erwachsen ihr mit Kritik umgehen könnt. Dumme Leute hätten sich sicher den Post von Lovsky angeschaut und darüber nachgedacht wie sie die Punkte die er genannt hat verbesseren könnten. Aber richtig tolle Menschen machen einfach ein schlechtes Video, indem er 2 Sätze sagen lässt die ihn dumm erscheinen lassen. Gratulation, besonder gut gefiel mir ,das das Intro fast 30 Sekunden dauert und der ganze film 1:17, wobei man noch den Abspann einberechnen muss der auch 10 Sekunden dauert. Richtig toll gemacht , ihr gebt euch ziemlich viel Mühe.
> Schon lange nichts mehr gesehen was so schlecht war.



Wir können mit Kritik umgehen und nehmen sie uns auch zu Herzen, doch kommt es darauf an, wie man die Kritik ausübt!

Sowas wie "Ihr seid scheiße!" ist keine Kritik, sondern mehr eine Beleidigung... wer so schreibt, schreit ja förmlich nach einer agressiven Reaktion... und die soll er doch gern kriegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei solltest du dich an Tatsachen halten... das Intro dauert EXAKT 10 Sekunden, der Abspann genau 5 Sekunden...


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. Juni 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen wie erwachsen ihr mit Kritik umgehen könnt. Dumme Leute hätten sich sicher den Post von Lovsky angeschaut und darüber nachgedacht wie sie die Punkte die er genannt hat verbesseren könnten. Aber richtig tolle Menschen machen einfach ein schlechtes Video, indem er 2 Sätze sagen lässt die ihn dumm erscheinen lassen. Gratulation, besonder gut gefiel mir ,das das Intro fast 30 Sekunden dauert und der ganze film 1:17, wobei man noch den Abspann einberechnen muss der auch 10 Sekunden dauert. Richtig toll gemacht , ihr gebt euch ziemlich viel Mühe.
> Schon lange nichts mehr gesehen was so schlecht war.




QQ more


----------



## Kersyl (27. Juni 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Wir können mit Kritik umgehen und nehmen sie uns auch zu Herzen, doch kommt es darauf an, wie man die Kritik ausübt!
> 
> Sowas wie "Ihr seid scheiße!" ist keine Kritik, sondern mehr eine Beleidigung... wer so schreibt, schreit ja förmlich nach einer agressiven Reaktion... und die soll er doch gern kriegen!
> 
> ...



So siehts aus.
Wer hier rumflamed und keine konstruktive Kritik ausüben kann, soll mal selber solche vids machen.^^
An die die hier normal Kritisieren können: Wir haben uns eure negativ-punkte zu Herzen genommen,
und in dem großen vid was heute noch kommt auch ausgebessert.^^


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (27. Juni 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen wie erwachsen ihr mit Kritik umgehen könnt. Dumme Leute hätten sich sicher den Post von Lovsky angeschaut und darüber nachgedacht wie sie die Punkte die er genannt hat verbesseren könnten. Aber richtig tolle Menschen machen einfach ein schlechtes Video, indem er 2 Sätze sagen lässt die ihn dumm erscheinen lassen. Gratulation, besonder gut gefiel mir ,das das Intro fast 30 Sekunden dauert und der ganze film 1:17, wobei man noch den Abspann einberechnen muss der auch 10 Sekunden dauert. Richtig toll gemacht , ihr gebt euch ziemlich viel Mühe.
> Schon lange nichts mehr gesehen was so schlecht war.




Mach´s besser oder schweig!


----------



## Seryma (27. Juni 2010)

Yoa, so kann mans auch ausdrücken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. Juni 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen wie erwachsen ihr mit Kritik umgehen könnt. Dumme Leute hätten sich sicher den Post von Lovsky angeschaut und darüber nachgedacht wie sie die Punkte die er genannt hat verbesseren könnten. Aber richtig tolle Menschen machen einfach ein schlechtes Video, indem er 2 Sätze sagen lässt die ihn dumm erscheinen lassen. Gratulation, besonder gut gefiel mir ,das das Intro fast 30 Sekunden dauert und der ganze film 1:17, wobei man noch den Abspann einberechnen muss der auch 10 Sekunden dauert. Richtig toll gemacht , ihr gebt euch ziemlich viel Mühe.
> Schon lange nichts mehr gesehen was so schlecht war.




Hättest du gestern schon geschrieben, hätten wir dich statt Lovsky nehmen können, aber bisher haten einfach nicht genug.


----------



## Seryma (27. Juni 2010)

Langsam glaub ich, dass alle, die jetz aus Spaß flamen, nen Gastauftritt haben wollen ^^


----------



## Seryma (27. Juni 2010)

Die Folge ist jetzt fertig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LFG - Episode 1


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Mach´s besser oder schweig!



Das ist mit abstand das dümmste was man als Reaktion auf Kritik sagen kann.
*
Man muss ja auch nicht Kochen können um schlechtes Essen erkennen zu können, oder?*


----------



## Kersyl (27. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Das ist mit abstand das dümmste was man als Reaktion auf Kritik sagen kann.
> *
> Man muss ja auch nicht Kochen können um schlechtes Essen erkennen zu können, oder?*



So siehts zwar aus, aber das ist kein grund rumzuflamen dass das vid scheiße ist.

P.S: Respekt zur langen folge charger ;D


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Das ist mit abstand das dümmste was man als Reaktion auf Kritik sagen kann.
> *
> Man muss ja auch nicht Kochen können um schlechtes Essen erkennen zu können, oder?*



Du machst ja immernoch hier rum, ausser Lovsky und Kurt kommt keiner mehr in unsere Serie.
Versuchts so viel ihr wollt.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

*thumbs up*


----------



## IceTea_light (27. Juni 2010)

Nettes Video, gefällt mir.
Weiter so.


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Du machst ja immernoch hier rum, ausser Lovsky und Kurt kommt keiner mehr in unsere Serie.
> Versuchts so viel ihr wollt.



Kann man Videos nicht sperren lassen wen man ungefragt in hochgeladenen Videos erwähnt wird?
Sollte Lovsky mal ausprobieren...

PS: 4057


----------



## dudubaum (27. Juni 2010)

mini 3 ist geil


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Kann man Videos nicht sperren lassen wen man ungefragt in hochgeladenen Videos erwähnt wird?
> Sollte Lovsky mal ausprobieren...
> 
> PS: 4057



Klar, aber da muß schon der echte Name im Video genannt werden, Pseudonyme werden nicht anerkannt.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Kann man Videos nicht sperren lassen wen man ungefragt in hochgeladenen Videos erwähnt wird?
> Sollte Lovsky mal ausprobieren...
> 
> PS: 4057




Gruselig, dann kommtn Beep drüber unds wird wieder hoch geladen.


----------



## Vitany2910 (27. Juni 2010)

ich hab gelegen vor lachen, weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesber (27. Juni 2010)

Also ich sehe das Problem darin, das ihr halt auch nicht auf die konstruktive Kritik eingeht... Der erste Post von lovsky war schon konstruktiv wenn man ihn sich genauer anschaut und nicht nur die beleidigte Leberwurst spielt. Sicher, die Formulierungen waren hart, aber so ist das im Showbusiness.

Sich nur die Streichel-Kritik zu Herzen zu nehmen ist schwach.

Nichtsdestotrotz habt ihr meinen Respekt für den Versuch und die Arbeit, hätte ich nicht den Nerv zu. der Humor ist für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber das mag (wie bei einem meiner Vorposter) am Alter liegen.

Also, tut euch selbst den Gefallen: denkt auch über negative Kritik nach und stellt euch nicht schmollend in die Ecke oder "flamed" im Video über diese Kritik. Das macht auf Dauer nur unsympathisch.

Und bitte keinen "die Sympathie is mir egal" Spruch... JEDER will Sympathie in irgendeiner Form.

Ich spare mir Kommentare zu schlechtem Bild und Ton, weil ich denke das sowas am Anfang normal ist und die Erfahrung das ändert )

So, trotzdem viel Spass weiterhin mit eurem neuen "Hobby"!


----------



## LubuLegend (27. Juni 2010)

Etwas Anti-Aliasing würds vertragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten schliesse ich mich der genannten Kritik an.

Trotzdem, gute Arbeit für ein Anfangsprojekt.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (27. Juni 2010)

neid ist die beste anerkennung von erfolg.



ich will ins video ihr seid scheiße omg olololol zomfg wie schlecht ist das video denn!!!1111elf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Juni 2010)

Ihr seit so richtig scheiße ihr kleinen spinner!!!!!! omfg rofl ololo


Darf ich ins Video? ^.^

Achja und gute Arbeit Jungs macht weiter so.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. Juni 2010)

Vesber schrieb:


> Also ich sehe das Problem darin, das ihr halt auch nicht auf die konstruktive Kritik eingeht... Der erste Post von lovsky war schon konstruktiv wenn man ihn sich genauer anschaut und nicht nur die beleidigte Leberwurst spielt. Sicher, die Formulierungen waren hart, aber so ist das im Showbusiness.
> 
> Sich nur die Streichel-Kritik zu Herzen zu nehmen ist schwach.




Ich respektiere jegliche Form von konstruktiver Kritik. Selbst wenn es im Endformat heißt das man unsere Videos einfach nur Scheiße findet.
Das einzige was mich an Lovsky's Post gestört hat war dieses 'Ich finds scheiße' direkt am Anfang. Bam in mein Face. Ich muss dieses Bam in
mein Face akzeptieren und genauso muss jeder andere akzeptieren was ich tue.

Und vergleiche doch mal bitte das neuste Video mit denen davor. Ich bin sehr bemüht JEDE Kritik aus diesem Forum umzusetzen, auch wenn es nicht
alles auf einmal gehen kann, das ist klar. Ich wurde um Aktion gebeten, gut ich habe versucht mehr Aktion rein zu bringen. Ich wurde um niveauvolleren
Humor gebeten, ebenfalls versucht. Die Kameraeinstellungen sind kacke? Gut, ich habe versucht mehr zu variieren. Ist ja alles kein Problem.

Aber siehs mal aus der Perspektive. Wenn ein Kind seine ersten Schritte macht und dabei noch wackelig durch die Gegend läuft, sagt ihr dann auch:
'Also ich finds scheiße! Der kann ja garnicht laufen, der erste Schritt war voll fürn Arsch und der 2 erst (Er hat einfach keinen Plan vom Laufen.)'?

Mit mir kann man sehr vernünftig reden, wenn man es versucht. Wenn man es jedoch nicht versucht ist man in meinen Augen ein Flamer und wird geflamed,
parodiert, beleidigt und ignoriert. So einfach ist das und daran lässt sich nicht rütteln.

Ich respektiere deinen Post, bitte dich aber auch meine/unsere Perspektive dabei zu beachten.

Ich denke mehr habe ich zu diesem Thema nicht mehr zu sagen, somit beende ich es hiermit.

Mfg

Charger


----------



## Vesber (27. Juni 2010)

Das hört sich schon viel besser an )

Und das eure Videos besser geworden sind hab ich auch nicht bestritten. 

Denke in 2 Monaten sind das richtig coole Projekte! ...naja , oder ihr habt die Lust verloren ob der vielen Arbeit die da drin steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. Juni 2010)

Das wird sich zeigen. ^^
Aber ich bin für gewöhnlich recht hartnäckig. 

Würde es mir keinen Spaß machen würd ichs nicht tun und Übung macht den Meister. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (27. Juni 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Das wird sich zeigen. ^^
> Aber ich bin für gewöhnlich recht hartnäckig.
> 
> Würde es mir keinen Spaß machen würd ichs nicht tun und Übung macht den Meister.
> ...



Echt. Dann würden wir sowas garnicht erst machen^-^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (27. Juni 2010)

haha das neuste ist auch mal wieder übelst geil

man muss es zugeben, auch wenn ihr hart geflamt werdet, ihr verbessert euch wirklich mit jeder folge

das einzigste was (eigentlich nicht sehr) stört: manchmal sind köpfe und/oder füße außerhalb des bildes ... das konstruktive kritik, kein flame (an alle die jetzt meckern wollen^^)
edit: das galt nicht den produzenten^^

aber sonst:MEHR haben wollen


----------



## DuskwoodProd (27. Juni 2010)

Leute macht doch nicht so rum ^^ Wir flamen hier niemanden wenn er es nur höflich Formuliert.
Selbst wenn ihr ALLES an ner Episode kacke findet könnt ihr das ruhig sagen ohne sowas zu befürchten,
aber achtet doch einfach mal auf die Art wie ihr es tut. Mehr verlang ich doch garnicht ^^


----------



## Seryma (27. Juni 2010)

Ich poste hier nochmal die Links, weil viele augenscheinlich nicht gesehen haben, dass neue Folgen rausgekommen sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LFG - Mini 3 - Odé an die Flamer

LFG - Episode 1

Viel Spaß mit den Videos, wir hoffen, sie gefallen euch!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Seryma (Camerôn - Mannoroth)


----------



## Unwinder (27. Juni 2010)

also ich bin dafür das der troll viel öfter bagaggi sagt^^


----------



## Slaplink (27. Juni 2010)

gut gemacht mit den stimmen könntet ihr noch besser werden ^^


----------



## Dorodea (28. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es richtig gut!
Hoffe da kommt bald mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Dickes Lob und so


----------



## DuskwoodProd (28. Juni 2010)

Wir suchen im Zuge der neusten LFG Episode noch weitere Stimmen.
Die Folge ist noch im Aufbau und ein Datum für die Synchronisation gebe ich bekannt.
Gesucht wird: 


Sprecher für einen weisen Schamanen.


Bei interesse einfach posten!
Gebe euch dann meine Skype addi und wir können schauen ob eure Stimme
auf die Rolle passt.

MfG

Charger.


----------



## Breasa (29. Juni 2010)

Sie haben Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab allerdings keine ahnung ob meine stimme weise genug ist, man hört sich ja so selten selbst hrhr

mfg


----------



## DuskwoodProd (29. Juni 2010)

Beantwortet. ^__^


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

Ich habs auch schon als Kommentar unter Ep.1 gesetzt:

Wenn die Charaktere reden, vllt mit ruhiger Atmo-Musik untermalen. Macht sich sehr viel besser als diese Stille im Hintergrund.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (29. Juni 2010)

Jup Jup, kümmer mich drum. ^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (29. Juni 2010)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Wir suchen im Zuge der neusten LFG Episode noch weitere Stimmen.
> Die Folge ist noch im Aufbau und ein Datum für die Synchronisation gebe ich bekannt.
> Gesucht wird:
> 
> ...



Steht bisher noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (29. Juni 2010)

Kommt schon, da geht mehr. Die neuste Folge geht in die Synchronisationsphase.


----------



## Dödens (29. Juni 2010)

Hiho Juhu endlich wieder eine neue Folge! Danke sehr! Das ist eine gut gelungene Folge weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snow117 (30. Juni 2010)

Need mehr !!!!!!! guter stoff ^^


----------



## Ritzo69 (30. Juni 2010)

Hehe......
Daumen hoch.
Meine erwartungen sind komplett erfüllt und ich bleib dabei: Freue mich auf Episode 20!! Wenn ihr weiter so grosse Sprünge macht, wird diese spitze.

Und die Übergänge tun nicht mehr so weh!! Danke =)


----------



## DuskwoodProd (30. Juni 2010)

Das Feedback gefällt mir gut!
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Episode 2 wieder ein wenig besser verarbeitet ist als die vorherige!
Wird heute Online kommen, sofern ich alle Sprecher zusammengetrommelt bekomme!
Also stay tuned!

Und Ritzo69
Fühle mich geehrt sowas zu lesen, gebe mein bestes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg

Charger


----------



## Lovsky (30. Juni 2010)

Darf ich eventuell zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, dass meine äußerst harsche Kritik nicht als Flame anzusehen ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab gehofft das meine Äußerung des positiven Aspekts an eurem Projekt das nicht so rüberbringen würde.

Qualität steigt übrigens. Weitermachen! =)

Btw. Ich hätte eigentlich der Gobbo sein sollen. Wer W.A.R. (auf Drakenwald) gezockt hat müsste das wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (30. Juni 2010)

Also ich find die Folgen einfach nur klasse zum ablachen gut. 
Macht weiter so auch der Song ist mal genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (30. Juni 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> Darf ich eventuell zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, dass meine äußerst harsche Kritik nicht als Flame anzusehen ist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Siehs nicht so eng. Tun wir auch nicht, es ging nur um die eröffnung. ^__^
Wie man hoffentlich sieht habe ich mir auch deine Kritik zu Herzen genommen und versucht
etwas daran zu verbessern. Und das tue ich auch weiterhin. Und das wir dich in unsere Videos 
gebracht haben ist kein böswilliger Angriff, wie man es villt auslegen könnte, sondern einfach nur
recht ulkig in unseren Augen ^^ 

MfG 

Charger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (30. Juni 2010)

Das Special zum Sonnenwendfest gefällt mir persönlich am besten ^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (30. Juni 2010)

Danke euch!


----------



## ødan (30. Juni 2010)

Yay! Voll geil! Supi! Weiter so! Nenn mich nicht Analpenis!


----------



## Soladra (1. Juli 2010)

BLUUUUUT!!!


----------



## indilol (1. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Yay! Voll geil! Supi! Weiter so! Nenn mich nicht Analpenis!




auch in deiner signatur ist ein schreibfehler


----------



## DuskwoodProd (1. Juli 2010)

indilol schrieb:


> auch in deiner signatur ist ein schreibfehler




Interessiert niemanden.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (1. Juli 2010)

So Leute. Episode 2 ist raus!

Gab mehrere kleine Probleme, wie ausfallende Sprecher und Koffeinüberdosis des Produzenten,
aber wir haben es dennoch vollbracht! Seht sie euch an und freut euch!


LFG - Episode 2


MfG

Charger


----------



## Seryma (1. Juli 2010)

Gut gelungen! Top Arbeit, lieber Charger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IceTea_light (1. Juli 2010)

JA!!! ne neue folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ødan (2. Juli 2010)

Die Untote klingt total scheiße.


----------



## Seryma (2. Juli 2010)

Das liegt daran, dass die "originalstimme" leider während der Entwicklung das Team verlassen hat, weshalb wir improvisieren mussten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ødan (2. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass die "originalstimme" leider während der Entwicklung das Team verlassen hat, weshalb wir improvisieren mussten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo schon klar, ich hab die Untote gesprochen.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (2. Juli 2010)

Folge 3 ist in Arbeit. ^_^


----------



## Petersburg (2. Juli 2010)

Die Videos werden immer besser... find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (4. Juli 2010)

Grad gesehen, dass wir bei unseren ersten beiden Mini's über 3200 bzw. 3500 Views haben, dafür möchte ich mich im Namen unserer ganzen Gruppe bedanken!
Wir freuen uns riesig, dass unsere Videos so gut ankommen!

In der Hoffnung, dass es so weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Camerôn (weibliche Blutelfe mit Männerstimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


ps: Guckt auch in die neusten Folgen rein:

LFG - Episode 1 - Die Demütigung

LFG - Episode 2 - Der Seher


----------



## Miarum (4. Juli 2010)

Ich find die Vids auch tollisch. Weiter so ^^

Ich lach mich jedesmal tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch toll, dass es mal sowas auf Deutsch gibt, immer nur Englisches Zeugs zu gucken wird auf Dauer mühselig ^^


----------



## DuskwoodProd (4. Juli 2010)

x]


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die einfach nur geil. Hab die mir nachdme ich sie schonmal geshene habe, mit dem Freund meiner sis angeguckt... ihr hättest fats unsre Beerdigung bezahlen müssen weil wir so gelacht haben!
Es is auch ein großes + das es endlich mal was gutes auf Deutsch gibt.

Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (4. Juli 2010)

Hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir übernehmen keine Haftung für Totlach-Unfälle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber natürlich vielen Dank für die positiven Worte & den Gefallen an unserer Arbeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Seryma (Camerôn - Mannoroth)


----------



## DuskwoodProd (5. Juli 2010)

Die dritte Folge geht in die Synchronisation.
Wenn irgendwer bock hat spontan eine Elfe oder einen Elf zu synchronisieren kann er sich melden.
Lässt sich sicher noch einrichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten stay Tuned, das Ding wird sehr sehr bald erscheinen. ^^


MfG 


Charger


----------



## Seryma (6. Juli 2010)

Aufgrund der Verwechslungsgefahr (und damit all die Heulsusen da draußen endlich die Backen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) haben wir uns entschieden, unser Projekt aufzugeben...
nene, Spaß beiseite (So schnell werdet ihr uns nich los... auch wenn Kurt sich das für nen Moment erhofft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wir haben uns einfach nur entschieden, es "Htbwc" bzw "How to become WarChief" zu nennen, damit nicht alle an das LFG Comic denken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (8. Juli 2010)

*auch mal großes Lob aussprechen will*

Mir gefällts auch sehr gut, Baggagi *totlach*
Illidan tut mir ja fast leid, der einsame Held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich warte schon auf mehr^^

Mimimimi Time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sie dreht sich und dreht sich und dreht sich xD
Besonders bei der Stelle, in der Illidan gesungen hat, hab ich mit Tränen in den Augen aufm Boden gelgen xD

Nochmal Edit: Ich würd die vier ja gerne mal im BG sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xDD

Mit Druidischen grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (8. Juli 2010)

Episode 3 ist fast fertig und Episode 4 ist schon geplant...
Es wäre schon längst eine weitere Folge draußen, würden sich unsere 2 jüngsten Mitglieder mal wieder melden und ihre Rollen synchronisieren... 
Bitte habt Geduld, die Folge ist (bis auf die Stimmen der zwei Schnarchnasen) schon fertig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Seryma (Camerôn - Mannoroth)


----------



## Agarthor (11. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> *auch mal großes Lob aussprechen will*
> 
> Mir gefällts auch sehr gut, Baggagi *totlach*
> Illidan tut mir ja fast leid, der einsame Held
> ...




Danke endlich zeigt mal jemand mitleid mit dem armen illidan ist echt schlimm wie ich behandelt werde^^

auf nem bg bist du sicher? illidan macht doch alles platt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß Agathor aka illi


----------



## Terminsel (11. Juli 2010)

Input!


----------



## Seryma (11. Juli 2010)

Wir entschuldigen uns für die starke Verzögerung... aufgrund privater Probleme wird sich die neue Folge leider noch ein wenig hinziehen!

Wir bitten um euer Verständnis!!

Gruß, Seryma


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2010)

Immer noch nichts neues?
Steht denn schon fest wie lange es sich noch hinziehen wird?


----------



## DuskwoodProd (13. Juli 2010)

Gibt einige Probleme mit der Unzuverlässigkeit unserer Sprecher. 
Enttäuscht mich ebenfalls sehr, wenn jemand interesse hat, gibt momentan
einige Rollen zum Austausch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Charger


----------



## Meredithe (14. Juli 2010)

Agarthor schrieb:


> Danke endlich zeigt mal jemand mitleid mit dem armen illidan ist echt schlimm wie ich behandelt werde^^
> 
> auf nem bg bist du sicher? illidan macht doch alles platt
> 
> ...




Verdammt, daran hab ich garnich gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ Naja dann binden wir Illi die Hände aufn Rücken, vielleicht wirds dann gerecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich schon auf die nächste Folge *gespannt wart*


edit: Also ich würd mich ja glatt als "Sprecherin" anbieten, ich weiß nur nich ob meine Stimme dazu so der Hit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (14. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mich anbieten, leider ist mein Mikro dazu zu schlecht.

Bitte macht weiter ^.^


----------



## Ouzel (14. Juli 2010)

Ahahahaha, genial!
Freu mich bereits auf neue Folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (14. Juli 2010)

Also Leute!

Damit das hier endlich mal weiter geht suchen wir ab sofort offiziell Sprecher für folgende Rollen: 

Taro: Tauren Druide (Verbündeter)
Asjrethula: Eredar (Gegenspielerin)


Mitmachen müsstet ihr noch insgesamt 3 Folgen (Ausser ihr wollt danach weiterhin dabei bleiben).

Voraussetzungen sind Zeit, Pünktlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit.

Meldet euch einfach, damit die Serie bald wieder ins Laufen kommt.

MfG

Charger.


----------



## Knecht.Ruprecht (14. Juli 2010)

ich würde mich als Sprecher anbieten, nur weiß ich nicht ob meine Stimme / Mikroqualität passt...

macht ihr da ein "Vorsprechen" oder sowas in der Art ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (14. Juli 2010)

Addet mich einfach in Skype, ihr findet die Adresse in meinem Profil. 
Joa und dann kann man mal drüber reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (16. Juli 2010)

Wir haben jetzt einfach mal ein kleines Mini rausgebracht!
leider hatten wir ein kleines Problem mit Youtube, weshalb der Sound ein wenig verschoben ist... nichts destotrotz hoffen wir natürlich, dass es euch gefällt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Duskwood - Mini 5 - Switch

MfG, Seryma (Camerôn - Mannoroth)


----------



## Meredithe (16. Juli 2010)

So Skype hab ich dich mal auf die Liste gehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenns nur ein Mini ist, hat mir wieder sehr gut gefallen.

Und das mit dem Ton ist kein Weltuntergang, youtube halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (16. Juli 2010)

Baggagi? Der Troll ist wirklich episch!


----------



## Seryma (16. Juli 2010)

Danke, freut uns wenns dir gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffentlich gefällts auch anderen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit dem Ton find ich auch nicht so dramatisch, wäre halt besser wenns richtig funktioniert hätte... aber kann man ja nix machen^^

Wann Episode 3 rauskommen wird, wissen wir selbst leider noch nicht, da unsere Sprecher von Taro & Asj sich nichtmehr blicken lassen und wir mit neuen Stimmen vertonen müssen...

Ihr könnt auf jedenfall weiterhin gespannt bleiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Seryma (Camerôn - Mannoroth)


----------



## klitschcow (16. Juli 2010)

hey versucht mal das original Vid in ein anderes Format umzuwandeln und dann nochmal hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (16. Juli 2010)

wieder mal klasse, weiter so !!!


----------



## Kuya (16. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Baggagi heißt das und ist der Charaktername
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich vermute mal "Baggagi" wurde von "Apachi" inspiriert. (.. Appa apa.. ). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auf jedenfall sehr gelungen.
Trifft meinen Humor sehr gut.
weiter so. Freue mich schon auf Ep. 3


----------



## DuskwoodProd (16. Juli 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal "Baggagi" wurde von "Apachi" inspiriert. (.. Appa apa.. ).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Uhm nö. ^^
Baggagi hieß sein Char aufm Server recht lange schon.
Und wir haben versucht ihm Text zu geben, aber das war nix
und so entschieden wir uns ihn einfach nur Baggagi sagen zu lassen.

MfG

Charger


----------



## Seryma (16. Juli 2010)

Musst du immer alles verraten?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miarum (16. Juli 2010)

Nein wie geil, ich find die Minifolge lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Stimme von Charger ist einfach perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie siehts eigentlich so mit Outtakes aus? Wär bestimmt auch total lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (16. Juli 2010)

Miarum schrieb:


> Nein wie geil, ich find die Minifolge lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Endlich mal wer der erkennt worums wirklich geht! ^^ Danke danke.

Naja, Outtakes, bin fleißig am sammeln, hoffe die anderen machen das auch ^^


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

Audioprogramm geht wieder, ich bin grad am aufnehmen

Asj


----------



## DuskwoodProd (16. Juli 2010)

Ans Team: Mein Skype lässt mich nicht einloggen.. Suuuucks ^^


----------



## No_ones (16. Juli 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> Ma Gagi?



Bagaggi !


----------



## DuskwoodProd (17. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> Bagaggi !




Baggagi!


----------



## DuskwoodProd (17. Juli 2010)

Brandneu!

Duskwood - Mini 5 - Du bist Alli!


Abonnieren und Kommentieren nicht vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (17. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute.

Wir planen ein großes Projekt, das heißt ihr könnt euch noch auf einiges freuen.

Jedoch suchen wir für dieses Projekt noch weitere ERNSTHAFTE, ZUVERLÄSSIGE Synchronisatoren.
Ihr müsstet vor Allem Zeit mitbringen, da wir dieses Projekt bis zur Perfektion treiben wollen.
Bei Interesse, addet mich einfach in Skype oder schreibt hier. Meine Adresse findet ihr in meinem
Forumprofil. <br><br>Gesucht werden:<br><br>Ein Erzähler (Der die Rolle des Geschichtenerzählers im Machinima übernimmt und durch die komplette Episode führt.)<br><br>3-4 Hauptdarsteller&nbsp; (Eure Rollen werden euch zugewiesen wenn wir wissen wie Eure Stimmen klingen)<br><br>Massig Nebendarsteller (Mal nen Satz, mal hier ein bisschen Hintergrundgelaber etc. etc. Ihr bringt Leben in die Szenen.)<br><br>Männlein und Weiblein sind gleichermaßen gern gesehen!<br><br><br>(Blödes Editding)<br><br>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Charger


----------



## Seryma (18. Juli 2010)

Duskwood - We want you!

An alle Interessenten, die möglicherweise eine Rolle sprechen wollen!


----------



## Annovella (18. Juli 2010)

Nix gegen euch, aber ich mags nicht. 
Sprachausgabe schlecht, Hintergeräusche hörbar, Skalierung von Models zu Map schlecht. Keine Witze, oft zulang gezogene Szenen. Musik schlecht zugeschnitten und der gleichen mehr.

Ihr müsst noch an ALLEM arbeiten, aber vorallem an den Storys, die sind nämlich einfach nur einfalls -und sinnlos.


----------



## Seryma (18. Juli 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Da man mich auf Youtube ja blockt, mein Kommentar jetzt hier.
> Nein, das Tool heißt NICHT Auda-City. Peinlich. Und genauso unlustig wie der Rest eurer Rotzmachinimas. Naja, scheint wohl in Deutschland weit verbreitet zu sein dass sich die Dummheit durchsetzt.



Wir haben dich auch lieb, Kurt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Offenbar müssen wir den lieben Goblin auf Jan Kurtsen umbenennen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also uns und glücklicherweise auch vielen anderen gefällt das Machinima sehr, weshalb wir damit auch weitermachen werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ihr müsst noch an ALLEM arbeiten



Sind dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Seryma


----------



## Jan Kurtsen (18. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Also uns und glücklicherweise auch vielen anderen gefällt das Machinima sehr, weshalb wir damit auch weitermachen werden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quantität vor Qualität, verstehe. Wie bei euren Machinimas auch! Nicht schlecht.


----------



## wolfracht (18. Juli 2010)

Gut gemacht, warte schon auf die 3. folge^^


----------



## TheGui (18. Juli 2010)

das bessere LFG

http://lfgcomic.com/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (18. Juli 2010)

Es heißt ja auch "Htbwc" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (19. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mal ein wenig aufgeräumt. Bleibt bitte freundlich, sachlich und beim Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## DuskwoodProd (19. Juli 2010)

Kurt/Jan muss nich freundlich sein, dem seine Posts sind entertainment pur! ^__^


----------



## Azunth (19. Juli 2010)

gefällt mir gut, hab euch abonniert : D ist auf jeden fall gelungen und hab euch weiterempfehlt (:


----------



## DuskwoodProd (20. Juli 2010)

Storniert.


----------



## Bob Toady (21. Juli 2010)

absolut klasse. Ton mußnoch besser werden, aber ansonsten spitze.

Zitat: Cameron spielt n Mädchen. Ich kann ihm keine reinhauen... WIE GEIL! :-)))


----------



## Kersyl (22. Juli 2010)

Ich(Taro) Wollt mich mal entschuldigen ich hatte einige Private Probleme weshalb ich nicht synchronisieren konnte..

Aber nun ist die Folge fast fertig, Charger muss sie nur noch verarbeiten und hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (23. Juli 2010)

Jo, das dauert alles ein bisschen, muss jede einzelne Szene neu überarbeiten, da ich die Folge in einer bekackten Auflösung gespeichert hatte.. Nun erstmal alles in HD Qualität umwandeln.. Aber in
den nächsten Tagen isses oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (24. Juli 2010)

So, kaum habe ich alle Audiodateien zusammen bekommen gibt es ein neues Problem vor dem wir stehen.
Mein Sony Vegas hat irgendein Problem und stürzt bei jedem Versuch das Projekt zu rendern ab. Bis ich 
herausgefunden habe woran das liegt können noch Jahre vergehen, aber ich klemme mich dahinter und
hoffe es bald behoben zu haben.
Drückt mir die Daumen!

MfG

Charger


----------



## Toxxical (29. Juli 2010)

Ich würde gern jetzt die 3te Folge sehen, hoffe das du dein Problem schnell gelöst bekommst.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (29. Juli 2010)

Problem mehr oder weniger Behoben, bleiben nurnoch eine Millionen andere zu bearbeiten.
Ich sitz dahinter, hoffe das alles wird bald fertig, dürft weiterhin gespannt bleiben.
Hier ein kleiner Trostclip. Ist eigentlich aus purer Langeweile entstanden, da meine Machinimas
momentan so auf der Strecke bleiben. Viel Freude damit.

Duskwood - Mini 6 - Ein Tag mit Charger


MfG


Charger


Ps.: Leute, wo seid ihr alle hin verschwunden? ôo


----------



## Greytemplar (29. Juli 2010)

Sprecher werden will =D
Nein, nun ernsthaft, mir gefallen die Sachen eigentlich alle ganz gut wenn ihr noch Leute braucht sagt mir einfach Bescheid. 
mfg


----------



## DuskwoodProd (29. Juli 2010)

Tatschlich suchen wir noch Leute. Skypekontaktdaten findest du in meinem Forumprofil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Charger


----------



## DuskwoodProd (29. Juli 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein ist die Produktion eines neuen Projektes fertig und wir suchen immernoch passende Sprecher dafür.
Ich möchte nur so viel verraten: Es wird ein ernsteres Machinima, was bedeutet das ich auch nur Leute suche auf die Verlass ist
und die keinen Unsinn machen. ^^
Wenn ihr interesse habt meldet euch hier oder addet mich in Skype.. Aber wenn ihr euch hier meldet läuft es ebenfalls nur aufs
'Hey, add mich doch in Skype' heraus. Also wie ihr möchtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegen 17 Uhr (Mehr oder weniger) HEUTE gibt es nen Minicasting für die Rollen der 1. Episode. Also nicht trödeln. ;P


MfG

Charger 

ps.: Suche die Leute recht hurtig.. Soll up gehn das Ding.


----------



## Weizenmehl (1. August 2010)

ich habe mir gerade alles angeschaut und fast jedes video löste bei mir starke lackrämpfe aus
aber wo mir das eistee aus der nase geströmt ist war das "Orc Afk Killer" video xD

auf jeden fall macht weiter hab schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht!

baggagi?


----------



## sykee (1. August 2010)

wenns jetzt htbwc heist warum ändert ihr nicht den titel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (3. August 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> wenns jetzt htbwc heist warum ändert ihr nicht den titel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weil ich keine ahnung hab wie das geht xDDD


----------



## DuskwoodProd (24. August 2010)

Nabend Leute.

Nach längerer Abwesenheit melde ich mich in alter Frische zurück.
Es gab viele Schwierigkeiten die jetzt mehr oder Minder beigelegt wurden.
Ich bitte alle die, die noch nicht wissen was los ist und beim Projekt mit gewirkt
haben sich bei mir zu melden, sofern sie das hier sehen.
HTBWC wird es in dieser Form offiziell nicht mehr geben.
Momentan arbeiten wir an einer neuen Serie, und wir hoffen diese wird
euch ebenso zusagen wie es bei Htbwc der Fall war.
Die Produktion wird in Kürze fertig gestellt, und sobald das Ding
auf Youtube landet werde ich einen neuen Thread eröffnen, welcher
hier natürlich verlinkt wird. 

In dem Sinne,

MfG

Charger.


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2010)

Ist da auch wieder Bagagi mit dabei? :>


----------



## DuskwoodProd (24. August 2010)

Da werden wahrscheinlich alle alten Figuren mal vorkommen.
Aber es wird auch neue Knüller geben. Wir pfeilen diesmal mehr
an der Synchronisationstechnik. :]

MfG Charger.


----------



## Gast20180212 (24. August 2010)

ah das xD kenn ich schon sehr lange und richard ist immer wieder einfach nur genial .^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*vote 4 richard* (sein hexer heißt bitch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hctib))
schau immer noch alles paar tage ob n neues comic drin is. ^^

hab sogar mal richard getroffen.^^ 
(nachts is das gruselig c,c)


----------



## Darkdamien (24. August 2010)

hehe gut, weitermachen ^^


----------

